# FOR SALE:  Radio Flyer Trike (requires restoration)



## DLisle (Apr 3, 2011)

*I have here a Radio Flyer Trike frame and wheels requiring restoration. I am led to understand it is from circa 1950's The only thing that is obviously missing is the front tyre and front pedals, although the rest is complete.




As you can see, it needs rubbing down or shot-blasting, and repainting, but I'm sure that someone with the correct know-how would find it a fairly easy job, and end up with a fabulous little tricycle.

I was going to attempt this restoration project myself, but I have so much else on at the moment, it has been sitting in my garage for a couple of years now and I have not had time to start it.

I am located in the North East of the UK, and will happily ship to anywhere, (providing postage costs are covered).

Other than that - please drop me line if you have any questions and I will do my best to answer!

Open to offers!

*


----------

